# السي اتش بوك chbook المجتمع المسيحي علي الإنترنت



## G.a.L.a.x.y (23 سبتمبر 2009)

​المجتمع المسيحي علي الإنترنت.
http://chbook.net
تم عملة بنعمة الرب كموقع إجتماعي لتجميع المسيحين في جو روحي كنسي.
الموقع يحتوي علي إمكانيات كثيرة جدا...
منها مشاركة الصور و الفيدوا و الملفات و الأحداث ...
و انشاء مدونه لكل مشترك, و إنشاء مجموعات إجتماعية,
كما يتيح اماكنية عمل شات بالفيدوا بين الأعضاء ايضاً و العديد من المميزات الفريدة.

أتمني ان ينال الموقع رضاكم و يجعله الرب لمجد اسمه القدوس و تجميع ابنائه.

اتمني من كل عضو مشترك في اي منتدي آخر او جروب او في facebook ان يقوم بعمل دعايا لموقعنا الجديد و إخبار كل اصداقئة و معارفة, و الرب يعوض تعب محبتكم.





​


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (23 سبتمبر 2009)

*الدرس الأول كيفية التسجيل بالسي اتش بوك المجتمع المسيحي علي الإنترنت:*​ 
اولا قم بالدخول إلي الموقع من:
http://chbook.net

ثانيا تابع الشرح بالصور:


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (23 سبتمبر 2009)

*الدرس الثاني*
*الدخول و التعرف علي الصفحة الخاصة*


----------

